# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Interpret My Poetry

## Aneas

I have finished with the majority of my poems written throughout the years in my *Poems* *by* *Aneas* thread.  Please feel free to try and interpret what I am trying to express.  Pick one or more of the not obvious poems and try your hand at interpretation.  Please use this thread to enter your response and I will respond to let you know if you are correct or not.  In the next week or so I will write a blurb about each poem explaining what event in my life lead to the creation of the poem.

----------

